# No Mouse&Keyboard after kernel upgrade

## meldolion

Hi all,

the other day I upgraded the kernel from 2-6-29-gentoo-r8 to 2.6.30-gentoo-r5; after boot I simply don't have mouse&keyboard working anymore.

I simply renamed kernel config in /etc/kernels from kernel-config-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 to kernel-config-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 bu again no keyboard nor mouse.

my keyb&mouse is a Logitech Cordless desktop ex110.

here is the two configs:

2.6.27-r8 config: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/693409/kernel-config-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

2.6.30-r5 config: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/693409/kernel-config-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

thanks

----------

## audiodef

What do you have in make.conf? keyboard, mouse, evdev?

----------

## Mike Hunt

... and do you have 

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y in your kernel 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" in make.conf 

is hald started?

If yes try 

```
emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

----------

## meldolion

here are the answers  :Smile:  :

```
grep CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV .config

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

meldolion linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 # grep INPUT_DEVICES /etc/make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

```

and

```
emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.31  USE="gtk -acpi -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.2.4  USE="-debug" 290 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.4.1 [1.4.0] USE="-debug" 284 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 264 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0  USE="-debug" 286 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.0.4  USE="hal -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.0.4  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

```

And yes hald is started  :Smile: 

thank you very much

----------

## audiodef

A couple of things:

1. I could be wrong, but I think if you have evdev, you do not need the keyboard and mouse drivers. I recall someone else recommending to me that I get rid of those and let evdev handle it. 

2. I think I remember nvidia-drivers having issues. You might want to look at nv instead. I have one nvidia card and I use the nv driver and have no problems with that. 

Hope this helps.

----------

## meldolion

Hi all,

I've tried removing x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard and x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse, leaving just x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev but again rebooting in .30 kernel gives me no keyboard nor mouse..

any suggestions?

----------

